# Mavericks Survivor



## Dre

cough (me) cough cough


This is Mavericks survivor number two. The rules are basically, per round, you vote the person you want eliminated (not kept). The first to 5 votes is eliminated, and a new round begins, with everyone on a clean slate. 


The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
[strike]Darrell Armstrong[/strike]- Round 3
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
[strike]Rawle Marshall[/strike]- Round 4
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
[strike]Pavel Podkolzin[/strike]-Round 2
Josh Powell
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry
[strike]Keith Van Horn[/strike]-Round 1

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Round 1 begins now.


----------



## Dre

Go away KVH.


----------



## Tersk

[strike]Dirk Nowi[/strike]

Keith Van Horn


----------



## VeN

Pavel Podkolzin


----------



## SMDre

KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH KVH..... sorry, to be clear: Keith Van Horn


----------



## t1no

Dirk.


----------



## croco

KVH


----------



## soulhunter

Keith Van Horn

New round.


----------



## croco

Rawle Marshall


----------



## Tersk

Pavel Podkolzin


----------



## SMDre

Marquis Daniels


----------



## t1no

Josh Howard.


----------



## xray

P Pod


----------



## Seed

PPod


----------



## Ninjatune

Keith Van Spare.


----------



## Tersk

Van Horn is out


----------



## L

Zoran Planinic......no wait Pavel Podlozin something.


----------



## edwardcyh

Pavel Podkolzin


----------



## The Future7

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Darrell Armstrong
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Josh Powell
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Rejects
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn


----------



## The Future7

Round Three! Begin!

Marshall


----------



## edwardcyh

We need to keep the young ones, so I go with:

Armstrong... (sorry DA)


----------



## L

Marshal


----------



## StackAttack

Armstrong (I feel terrible saying that).


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Shaq


----------



## Ninjatune

Da.


----------



## xray

Marshall. Hasn't blown my socks off, so ... gotta go. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller

Da


----------



## Dre

Da.

New Round.

Ed, feel free to edit that first post in my format if I'm offline, if you feel like it.


----------



## Dre

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Josh Powell
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong


----------



## Saint Baller

Rawle


----------



## xray

The Dynasty said:


> Rawle


Yeah, him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, him. :biggrin:


 Am I a bad Mavs fan? I don't even remember what this guy looks like. Rawle.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dang... I like the rest of the team!

I guess if I have to choose one, it would be Marshall.  

He's young and hasn't had any playing time at all. It's almost unfair to get rid of him.... On the other hand, a mid-season signee like Griffin could get time, there must be a reason.

Marshall.... final answer. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet

Oh Come on. Stop hatin on Rawle! I love that guy.. even though Ive never seen him play much, but still... I vote for.. Josh Powell


----------



## The Future7

Rawle


----------



## croco

Rawle is eliminated, new round:

I'll DJ Mbenga


----------



## edwardcyh

Powell


----------



## StackAttack

Armstrong, make him an assistant coach.

Unless he was voted off in a previous page which is why I'm the only one voting for him.


----------



## croco

StackAttack said:


> Armstrong, make him an assistant coach.
> 
> Unless he was voted off in a previous page which is why I'm the only one voting for him.


DA is already gone


----------



## StackAttack

Heh, my bad. Okay, Rawle.

EDIT: ****! Him too!

Mbenga.


----------



## Seed

Bye...

DJ MBENGA


----------



## Tersk

No..DJ!!

I vote Powell. Shame on you for picking DJ.


----------



## xray

As much as I like Powell's upside, I'd keep Mbenga ahead of him - you can't teach height.

Powell.


----------



## Jet

Powell, cuz I wanted him out the previous round...


----------



## croco

*up*


----------



## The Future7

You are the weakest link, Goodbye Powell

Powell has been eliminated


----------



## The Future7

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
DJ MBenga
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall

New Round.
Begin!


----------



## SMDre

Adrian Griffin


----------



## croco

Mbenga has to go


----------



## Jet

Rawles out..might wanna change that. Im gonna go with Mbenga.


----------



## The Future7

Damn forgot to remove Rawle. Thanks Jet.

Mbenga.


----------



## Ninjatune

I vote out Future7, I mean Mbenga.


----------



## The Future7

Lmao!

wow Didier has 4 votes already.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dj


----------



## The Future7

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga

New Round.
Begin!


----------



## Ninjatune

Griff.


----------



## Saint Baller

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Griff.


 Yup


----------



## Zalgirinis

Jerry Stackhouse. Blackhole had to go in round one actually.


----------



## StackAttack

Griff


----------



## croco

Rawle Marshall


----------



## The Future7

croco said:


> Rawle Marshall


He's out

Griff must go.


----------



## croco

The Future7 said:


> He's out
> 
> Griff must go.


Thx

Then I'll take Griff, too


----------



## The Future7

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Erick Dampier
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin

New Round.
Begin!


----------



## croco

Damp


----------



## The Future7

Stackhouse


----------



## Ninjatune

Mr. Blockhands himself........ Damp.

Your outta here.


----------



## Dre

I'm sure Ager'll be good for us, but c'mon he just got here! Damp helped us in the finals. By your rationale so far, he might win, since he hasn't done anything to hurt thr team 

(Ager)


----------



## Seed

Stacks gotta go!!!


----------



## Jet

Wet-Dock...
Damp Peir
Dampier
get it.. lmao..Im not funny


----------



## StackAttack

Ager.

We haven't even seen the kid play and we're having wet dreams about him.


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> Ager.
> 
> We haven't even seen the kid play and we're having wet dreams about him.


Yeah, but we booted Mbenga and Cuban's about to write him a check. 

*Dampier*.

I like Ager's potential over Damp's reality.


----------



## Tersk

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## edwardcyh

Damp

That's 5 for Damp and he's out.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Players
----------------
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier

New Round.


----------



## Tersk

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## The Future7

Stackhouse


----------



## Dre

Get outta here! Y'all are crazy. Stack won a few playoff games for us. Ager won...a summer league game for us.


----------



## The Future7

Ager will be more useful in 6 years lol


----------



## StackAttack

Ager


----------



## t1no

The Future7 said:


> Ager will be more useful in 6 years lol


and Dirk will retire in 6 years.


----------



## xray

Ager.

He's a rookie.


----------



## croco

I'll pick Maurice Ager and he's out.

New round please


----------



## Saint Baller

t1no said:


> and Dirk will retire in 6 years.


 Dirk wont retire in 6 years, he is 28 that would mean he retires at 34 which he wont, I think he'll retire late around 37-38


----------



## The Future7

I only see 3 people that posted they want Ager out


----------



## edwardcyh

Daniels...


----------



## Dre

The Players
----------------
Marquis Daniels
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
-------------------
I counted 5. 

New Round.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Dre

Daniels.


----------



## Saint Baller

_Dre_ said:


> Daniels.


 ...


----------



## edwardcyh

Daniels


----------



## Dre

Edited: NVM


----------



## The Future7

_Dre_ said:


> Daniels.


Croshere


----------



## Dre

The Future7 said:


> Croshere


 He didn't play for us this year. He doesn't count.


----------



## The Future7

Whoops!...I meant Daniels


----------



## Dre

That's 4 for Daniels. This round looks very confusing, but trust me, that's 4 up there. :laugh:


----------



## StackAttack

Then why does Ager count?


----------



## Dre

StackAttack said:


> Then why does Ager count?


 That's kind of a good point actually.

Ager was drafted before the game started though. We can't just throw Cro in the middle of the game.


----------



## Tersk

Daniels


----------



## Jet

Dampier


----------



## Dre

The Players
----------------
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jerry Stackhouse
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
-------------------

Someone we all like is going down....


----------



## Tersk

Stackhouse


----------



## Jet

Stack get out of here.

We're like down to our starters... lol


----------



## StackAttack

I love Stack...but we have 6 players left and he is our sixth man...

EDIT: Wait, what the hell am I doing? Cuban! He counts, right? He's listed.


----------



## The Future7

Stackhouse finally. Cant believe he survived so long.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Stackhouse.


----------



## StackAttack

76767 said:


> Stackhouse.


Welcome to the boards! :banana:


----------



## Dre

The Players
----------------
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
-------------------


Ok, now, it _really_ gets hard


----------



## Dre

This round has to be Diop or Harris. I like Diop, because he proved a lot of people wrong, saying he wasn't going to be a factor in the Phoenix series. Harris ruled the San Antonio series though, but he made one too many silly mistakes for me. For all his ups, there's still too many downs. Diop doesn't have the ball enough to have downs, so I'm voting for Harris.


----------



## StackAttack

Harris


----------



## shoop da whoop

Cuban. He's alright, but he's nothing compared to the rest of the players remaining. =/


----------



## The Future7

D..........................Harris


----------



## Tersk

Diop


----------



## croco

No disrespect, but I would always take players over owners :cheers: 

Cuban


----------



## t1no

Dirk.


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Dirk.


Are you serious ?


----------



## t1no

Yes i am, i have never liked him and i want him gone.


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> Yes i am, i have never liked him and i want him gone.


I admire someone who stands up. I want to know what teams would offer for Dirk. 
I'm not saying trade him - just wanting to know - KG? 

Anyway...*Diop.*


----------



## StackAttack

t1no said:


> Yes i am, i have never liked him and i want him gone.


Yet you blatantly state you are a "nowitzness" in your signature.


----------



## Ninjatune

Bye Bye Big Guy. DIOP.


----------



## SMDre

Diop.


----------



## Jet

Cubes


----------



## The Future7

1 more for Diop.


----------



## t1no

StackAttack said:


> Yet you blatantly state you are a "nowitzness" in your signature.


but doesn't mean i like him, i just witnessed what he did that's all. Good point though, maybe i'll take it off.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Diop has 5 votes. He's gone.


----------



## Dre

The Players
---------------
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Mark Cuban
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
DeSagana Diop
-------------------


And then there were 4................(players.)


----------



## shoop da whoop

Cuban


----------



## edwardcyh

Wow... it really gets hard.

With a lot of hesitation, I pick.... Devin. :angel:


----------



## Dre

Devin.


----------



## StackAttack

Cubes

Yeah, I voted Harris last round, I just forgot Cuban was still on the board lol


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> Cubes
> 
> Yeah, I voted Harris last round, I just forgot Cuban was still on the board lol


Just a quick reminder, Dallas wouldn't be where they are right now without Cuban.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Just a quick reminder, Dallas wouldn't be where they are right now without Cuban.


You betcha, and I'm probably the most pro-Cuban poster there is, stick up for the man any chance I get...but still. You have Dirk, JET, Josh, Devin, and the COTY. It's tough between him and Devin, and I based my choice solely on the fact that Cuban has a much bigger downside than Devin.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> You betcha, and I'm probably the most pro-Cuban poster there is, stick up for the man any chance I get...but still. You have Dirk, JET, Josh, Devin, and the COTY. It's tough between him and Devin, and I based my choice solely on the fact that Cuban has a much bigger downside than Devin.


You are absolutely correct, Devin would dunk on Cuban from all directions if they ever play one-on-one. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet

Cubes, post 300. and its not blue, lol


----------



## 08bryant24

SMDre said:


> Marquis Daniels


Daniels


----------



## croco

Cuban


----------



## Tersk

Cuban..I guess.


----------



## The Future7

The Players
---------------
Devin Harris
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
DeSagana Diop
Mark Cuban


----------



## The Future7

Devin


----------



## StackAttack

Devin


----------



## Seed

Devin


----------



## Dre

Y'all should be ashamed of yourself for voting Cuban out. 

Devin!


----------



## Jet

Grr.. My 4 favorite players, and my favorite ex-player.. Hmm.. Idk

Devin's the youngest so I guess I will say him.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dh34


----------



## Dissonance

Gee, I wonder who is going to win :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

Jet or Dirk will win it haha


----------



## Tersk

The Players
---------------
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry

Non-Players
---------------
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
DeSagana Diop
Mark Cuban
Devin Harris


I vote Terry


----------



## Saint Baller

Howard


----------



## Dre

Terry. I'm not voting against Josh.


----------



## Seed

Avery Johnson


----------



## Jet

Avery..


----------



## t1no

Dirk.


----------



## shoop da whoop

Um... Avery. Even though I feel bad, cause we wouldn't have been in the finals without him.


----------



## croco

Jet


----------



## Dre

Wow, this is all over the place


----------



## StackAttack

Hmm Jet, Jho's our second best player and he's nowhere near his prime, I like his potential over Jet's actuality...


----------



## StackAttack

btw anyone picking Avery deserves to be shot, he's the reason we could even dream about a championship this season, not Dirk...


----------



## The Future7

Jet is my vote. 
Avery or Howard will win.


----------



## Ninjatune

The JET has left the runway.


----------



## croco

The Players
---------------
Josh Howard
Dirk Nowitzki

Non-Players
---------------
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
DeSagana Diop
Mark Cuban
Devin Harris
Jason Terry


----------



## croco

Hmm, I don't know who to pick, I'll take Avery


----------



## Ruff Draft

Howard.


----------



## The Future7

Dirk. Gotta spice it up a little


----------



## Seed

Avery


----------



## Ninjatune

JHo.


----------



## Jet

I hate to do it... Dirk


----------



## edwardcyh

JHo


----------



## StackAttack

I said I liked JHo's potential over JET's actuality, I like Dirk's actuality over JHo's potential.

JHo.


----------



## Cameron Crazy

KVH is gone!


----------



## edwardcyh

Bump... let's finish this game already! :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

I vote.. 


Josh Howard.

I really didn't want to, but I'm not voting for either of those two before Josh.

Goodbye Josh


----------



## Tersk

The Players
---------------
Dirk Nowitzki

Non-Players
---------------
Avery Johnson

Castoffs
---------------
Pavel Podkolzin
Keith Van Horn
Darrell Armstrong
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
DJ MBenga
Adrian Griffin
Erick Dampier
Maurice Ager
Marquis Daniels
Jerry Stackhouse
DeSagana Diop
Mark Cuban
Devin Harris
Jason Terry
Josh Howard


----------



## StackAttack

Dirk. My favorite player, but I'm not going to lie to myself, he's not the biggest reason we're the reigning Western Conference Champs.


----------



## Tersk

Avery Johnson.

He brought more defense into our arsenal and was extremely important in becoming WC champions - but he isnt the one putting the ball into the hole. Nowitzki had a great playoffs and gave it his all.

Averys refusal to play Daniels and that last second play against Miami with the alleyoop just tick me off, a tiny bit though.


----------



## Jet

Grr I wanted Josh to win... I gotta go with Avery though.


----------



## StackAttack

Think about it this way:

Could Dirk be a winner under any coach? Probably not.

Could Avery be a winner with mostly any set of players? If you handed him the Knicks, you bet they'd make the playoffs.


----------



## Saint Baller

Avery, like said above it wasnt Avery putting the ball in the hole it was Dirk


----------



## Dre

Avery. It's always a player league.


----------



## xray

Dirk - he drinks too much. :biggrin:


----------



## Seed

Avery!!!!


----------



## Tersk

Congratulations Dirk Nowitzki, winner of 2006 Mavericks Survivor

Two consecutive years as champ, and rightfully so.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Congratulations Dirk Nowitzki, winner of 2006 Mavericks Survivor
> 
> Two consecutive years as champ, and rightfully so.


Now let's see what his trade value is.... :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller




----------



## t1no

I don't like Avery or Dirk but Avery needs to go.


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> I don't like Avery or Dirk but Avery needs to go.


...and where does this franchise go then ?


----------



## Saint Baller

bray1967 said:


> ...and where does this franchise go then ?


 Down the toilet


----------



## t1no

bray1967 said:


> ...and where does this franchise go then ?


Well since there is only Dirk and Avery left, looks like it's already "down the toilet".


----------

